# Black, silver, white kitchen?



## nycgirl (Apr 18, 2009)

I have black w/ gray granite counters, creamy white cabinets (we painted), silver handles-I replaced all drawer knob pulls w/ silver cup pulls-kept all the rest silver knobs. The knobs were $2-3 (7 yrs ago) at our local home depot, the pulls were $3-4 each (more recently). We initially left the hinges, sprayed them silver, but a couple years later ended up replacing them-they got cruddy, chipped, etc. What a difference when we replaced them-had no idea cabinets were supposed to open and close smoothly and quietly!!
We kept the floor the same, a reddish restaurant type of 6x6 tile-not my favorite, but it wasn't in the budget to replace. If I had my drothers, I'd replace the tile with wood floors that go into the other rooms-a lot easier to stand on when cooking. Slate would really look nice-it's just not easy on your feet/legs, nor is any tile, but it's probably the most popular material people use in a kitchen.
Your pressed tin backsplash sounds like it will work really well, I love that look. We used white subway tile for ours.
good luck!


----------



## A TANK (Jun 27, 2009)

I HAVE AN EXCELLENT INTERIOR DESIGHNER WHOM IM SURE WOULD NOT MIND GIVING A FEW TIPS ON COLOR COORDINATION EMAIL [email protected]


----------

